# Grand Seiko SBGX261



## Deraan (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi guys,

I need some advice and thoughts. Have any of you seen or looked at this particular Grand Seiko watch? It's a quartz.

I was about to pull the trigger on the Sarx 035 which is a mid to high end Seiko watch, but now this watch has made me rethink that decision. It's a low-end Grand Seiko.

However I need some thoughts here - fit and finish wise, the Sarx 035 is (IMO) very, very good. But Grand Seiko is Grand Seiko, so do you think it would be a good upgrade over the Sarx? It's a little over double the price.

Size-wise, both could work as I have a 6.25" wrist size, so I'm mainly talking about fit and finish and overall quality. Apparently this Grand Seiko has a movement that keeps to 10 sec a year and this is considered conservative.

Sarx 035 :










Grand Seiko SBGX261 :










What are your thoughts on both watches? Pros/cons, any advice? This will be my first good watch.


----------



## TransporterG (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice watch! It will be a delight for you. An option could be to save up for a used Spring Drive Snowflake or other?


----------



## Deraan (Oct 5, 2019)

I would love the Snowflake, but it's so far above my budget that it's not even an option. Even pre-owned, it's wayyyy above what I'm prepared to spend on a watch. 

For reference, I'm coming from a Fossil watch which is under $60. So $2000 or so is about as far as I can go.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

The finishing on the SARX is a step above its price range; very good value for the money. The finishing on the SBGX is, in my opinion, two steps above it's price range. Until you get into the "holy" trinity, I don't think anything beats the finishing of GS (also, of course, the micro haute horology houses like HM&C, MB&F etc).

Not everything is better though. Servicing is much much more difficult and expensive and it'll be harder to be sanguine about the watch acquiring the usual wear and tear of daily use. But the watch itself will be much closer to perfection than pretty much anything you can get at that price point, and even multiples above that price point. And, of course, it'll keep much more accurate time and pretty much anything with that level of finishing.

If it's within budget, I'd definitely tell you that the jump up is worth it. Wear whatever you choose in good health!


----------



## Lord Mike (Feb 17, 2018)

I don't know that Grand Seiko makes anything low-end.

I owned a SARB 035 and currently own the SBGX261. The SARB (not the SARX but I'm sure very similar) was nice but not as accurate as I expected.

The SBGX is amazing in every way. The finish is unbelievable and the movement is out of this world. Mine is accurate to a couple seconds a year and the second hand pops with authority. Film the second hand in slow motion on your phone and you'll see that it moves twice but it's undetectable in real time. Way worth the money.


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

The SBGX is gorgeous and should be a great fit for your wrist size.


enkidu said:


> The finishing on the SARX is a step above its price range; very good value for the money. The finishing on the SBGX is, in my opinion, two steps above it's price range. Until you get into the "holy" trinity, I don't think anything beats the finishing of GS (also, of course, the micro haute horology houses like HM&C, MB&F etc).
> 
> Not everything is better though. Servicing is much much more difficult and expensive and it'll be harder to be sanguine about the watch acquiring the usual wear and tear of daily use. But the watch itself will be much closer to perfection than pretty much anything you can get at that price point, and even multiples above that price point. And, of course, it'll keep much more accurate time and pretty much anything with that level of finishing.
> 
> If it's within budget, I'd definitely tell you that the jump up is worth it. Wear whatever you choose in good health!


Service for the 9F through Grand Seiko is $425 every...50 years.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

The best photograpy can make some Seikos appear comparable to GS, but in the hand there is a world of difference. "Low end" or "baby" GS doesn't exist in my opinion. I own an SBGX061.


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

I'd go with the SBGX261 with no hesitation. The GS finishing is unparallel, and in the long run the 9F is also the more economical choice. For this kind of design, I feel the more conservative size of the GS is also a better choice in the long run.
If you are on the budget, I advice you to buy second hand. The SBGX261 is quiet easy to find second hand especially on the japanese market.


----------



## bofe954 (Jun 11, 2016)

If you care about accuracy buy the GS. I like seiko and I've had a few. I have been disappointed in the performance of the automatics and wound up selling them off. For a $150-$350, fine. For $800-$1000 though, I wouldn't put up with it. If you pay up and get the GS you may not keep if forever, but you won't ever have a real reason to get rid of it.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

The GS, if you're willing to make the step up in price. I bought an sbgx293 earlier this year and love it. Stunning quality and accuracy and for a reasonable price. My one concern was the lack of adjustment on the bracelet but I am lucky in that it was well sized and sits prefect on my wrist. I also own a SARB and while it's a great watch, esp. for the money, it's not particularly accurate and it pales against the GS


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

Interesting dilemma. For watches that look identical to the average person, they're quite different! Both are bargains in my opinion, punching well above their price.

If they were both automatics, I'd absolutely recommend to save up for the GS. Most of the time, when you settle for the cheaper option you regret not saving up for what you _really_ want. But comparing a less expensive auto to a more expensive quartz makes it difficult to compare.

Quartz is obviously more accurate, but requires battery changes. Autos are less accurate, but "have soul"* (and requires maintenance, but generally less often than, and at a greater price over time then battery changes).

Finally, how to do plan to wear the watch? Special occasions, in a rotation, as a daily wearer? If it's quite often, you will scratch it up. Making eye contact with zaratsu polishing often leaves permanent marks. Make peace with that, or realize you might wear it less often than you'd like. The first scratch is the worst on any pricey watch, but I'd still recommend to wear the watch you love and build its rich history, one blemish at a time. If this really bothers you, no judgement whatsoever, but you'll probably get a lot more enjoyment out of the cheaper of the two. Nothing's worse than saving up for a grail, being afraid to wear it, and keeping it in a safe all the time.

* Subjective


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I rave about the SARX range endlessly over on the Seiko forum but I’d sooner have the GS any time.


----------



## Lord Mike (Feb 17, 2018)

cwik said:


> Quartz is obviously more accurate, but requires battery changes. Autos are less accurate, but "have soul"


The 9F isn't a run of the mill quartz movement. It's actually kind of charming in its own way.


----------



## Deraan (Oct 5, 2019)

cwik said:


> Interesting dilemma. For watches that look identical to the average person, they're quite different! Both are bargains in my opinion, punching well above their price.
> 
> If they were both automatics, I'd absolutely recommend to save up for the GS. Most of the time, when you settle for the cheaper option you regret not saving up for what you _really_ want. But comparing a less expensive auto to a more expensive quartz makes it difficult to compare.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! I don't own a watch collection, I'm just a guy who owned a dirt cheap Fossil watch and had been pining over the Sarx 035 for the past 6 months until I saw this entry-level GS quartz and I've been researching GS like crazy which makes me want one even more.

So yeah, its going to be my only watch so will wear it daily. Unless I buy a cheap secondary Seiko, but I doubt it. Never say never though. This will be my first PROPER watch and I'm 38! I most likely will not sell this, I just want to enjoy it.


----------



## Deraan (Oct 5, 2019)

enkidu said:


> The finishing on the SARX is a step above its price range; very good value for the money. The finishing on the SBGX is, in my opinion, two steps above it's price range. Until you get into the "holy" trinity, I don't think anything beats the finishing of GS (also, of course, the micro haute horology houses like HM&C, MB&F etc).
> 
> Not everything is better though. Servicing is much much more difficult and expensive and it'll be harder to be sanguine about the watch acquiring the usual wear and tear of daily use. But the watch itself will be much closer to perfection than pretty much anything you can get at that price point, and even multiples above that price point. And, of course, it'll keep much more accurate time and pretty much anything with that level of finishing.
> 
> If it's within budget, I'd definitely tell you that the jump up is worth it. Wear whatever you choose in good health!


Thanks for your advice. Servicing costs is one issue that I've been thinking about and the quartz movement basically eliminates that. You have reinforced my own views on the matter re sarx and GS. Sarx would be a good watch, but the GS is a step above thanks for your message!


----------



## Deraan (Oct 5, 2019)

LCrow said:


> The GS, if you're willing to make the step up in price. I bought an sbgx293 earlier this year and love it. Stunning quality and accuracy and for a reasonable price. My one concern was the lack of adjustment on the bracelet but I am lucky in that it was well sized and sits prefect on my wrist. I also own a SARB and while it's a great watch, esp. for the money, it's not particularly accurate and it pales against the GS


I think the only thing bugging me a little is the dial colour. I can't make up my mind between the white and the black. I love the black but also love the white and keep going back to the black dial. Still, I think the white looks gorgeous and especially so on a brown/tan leather strap.

So difficult.


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

I just bought the SBGX261, and I also have a SARB033. The SARX035 kind of sits right between the two. I really love the GS, but although it looks a lot like both the SARB and the SARX, there are a couple of notable differences to keep in mind:

1. The size difference is not insubstantial. I also have a 6.25" wrist, and the main reason I chose the SBGX261 is that it is, for me, the perfect size, at just under 37mm and, more importantly, 10mm thickness due to the quartz movement. All the other GS's are wider and thicker, and I prefer smaller watches. The SBGX really hugs the wrist - extremely thin, and the lugs curve down. Even though it's just slightly smaller/thinner than the SARB (38mm), it wears so much better on my wrist. And the SARX is even bigger (40mm). So if you are sensitive to the size of the watch, this is a major difference.

2. The GS also feels more formal than the SARB and, I would expect, the SARX. The dial and hands of the GS are simpler/cleaner. The chapter ring with the sub-seconds on both the SARB and SARX makes them feel a bit sportier and more casual. And the polishing on the GS makes it glitter and shine a lot more, so it feels much more dressy. The GS still works as an everyday watch, but it definitely feels on the dressier side. Whereas both the SARB and SARX really do feel like everyday watches.

Good luck with the choice - really can't go wrong.
J.D.


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

GS - you won't be disappointed! Guaranteed


----------



## Deraan (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks guys. I think I've made up my mind on the SBGX261 - now I need to save up a little bit more so I can get it.  I think it may make sense to get a cheaper watch as well - the Sarb 035 white dial looks pretty good especially on a brown leather band.

Guys, thanks for all your advice and guidance, really appreciate it.


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

Deraan said:


> Thanks guys. I think I've made up my mind on the SBGX261 - now I need to save up a little bit more so I can get it.  I think it may make sense to get a cheaper watch as well - the Sarb 035 white dial looks pretty good especially on a brown leather band.
> 
> Guys, thanks for all your advice and guidance, really appreciate it.


That's a great combination. Covers all your bases. Good luck!


----------



## pulp84 (Feb 5, 2015)

Absolutely the correct decision - don't compromise in circumstances where the price difference is not huge in absolute terms. The SBGX is superlative in its segment (in my view) with a unique movement that only Seiko makes (the 9F). The SARX is ultimately a mid-level dress watch (albeit a nice one), which you will probably eventually outgrow.


----------



## Driftwoodace (Nov 4, 2020)

Hey OP,

Did you end up getting the SBGX261? Please let me know. I picked up a SUR311 and I'm really contemplating a SBGX261. Although they look very similar and are both quartz. I've really had my heart set on the SBGX for a while now as I feel the watch can carry me to formal events and nice evening outings for the next 50 years.


----------



## JJPark (Nov 25, 2020)

Get the SBGX261. Worth every penny. I had the SARX033 as my first ever watch and then got a Grand Seiko and no comparison. Grand Seiko whole different beast


----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

ben_h said:


> The SBGX is gorgeous and should be a great fit for your wrist size.
> 
> Service for the 9F through Grand Seiko is $425 every...50 years.


Hope its 50 years ! But we dont know yet!

Im hoping for 15 - 20 years and budgeting for that to send her home to Japan for a nice refresh

How much is a battery change? Would you go to a 'proper' watchmaker for this or a well reviewed mall operator?


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

britabroad said:


> Hope its 50 years ! But we dont know yet!
> 
> Im hoping for 15 - 20 years and budgeting for that to send her home to Japan for a nice refresh
> 
> How much is a battery change? Would you go to a 'proper' watchmaker for this or a well reviewed mall operator?


I did my own battery changes in my quartz GSs. Watchmaker would be good to replace gaskets, etc.


----------



## Lord Mike (Feb 17, 2018)

britabroad said:


> Hope its 50 years ! But we dont know yet!
> 
> Im hoping for 15 - 20 years and budgeting for that to send her home to Japan for a nice refresh
> 
> How much is a battery change? Would you go to a 'proper' watchmaker for this or a well reviewed mall operator?


I had my battery changed at a reputable jeweler. He brought it out half way through just to show me how cool the movement looked.


----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

Lord Mike said:


> I had my battery changed at a reputable jeweler. He brought it out half way through just to show me how cool the movement looked.


Im going to ask to see it..wish it had a see through caseback, because its quartz the pics i see make it look even more impressive


----------



## Lord Mike (Feb 17, 2018)

britabroad said:


> Im going to ask to see it..wish it had a see through caseback, because its quartz the pics i see make it look even more impressive


It looks REALLY cool.


----------



## Cassini (Aug 10, 2020)

Driftwoodace said:


> Hey OP,
> 
> Did you end up getting the SBGX261? Please let me know. I picked up a SUR311 and I'm really contemplating a SBGX261. Although they look very similar and are both quartz. I've really had my heart set on the SBGX for a while now as I feel the watch can carry me to formal events and nice evening outings for the next 50 years.


The SBGX is well worth the premium.

It's funny how similar the SUR311 is to many of the GS models. I wish Seiko would differentiate the designs more between each range.


----------



## LMLC88 (Sep 6, 2015)

I recently sold my SARB035 and got a SBGX261 just a week ago.

What I can tell you is that, while the Sarb is good, the GS is a luxury watch. The quality and finishing are quite better.


----------



## JJPark (Nov 25, 2020)

LMLC88 said:


> I recently sold my SARB035 and got a SBGX261 just a week ago.
> 
> What I can tell you is that, while the Sarb is good, the GS is a luxury watch. The quality and finishing are quite better.
> 
> View attachment 15622248


The GS is just another level. Congrats!!


----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

LMLC88 said:


> I recently sold my SARB035 and got a SBGX261 just a week ago.
> 
> What I can tell you is that, while the Sarb is good, the GS is a luxury watch. The quality and finishing are quite better.
> 
> View attachment 15622248


I have both "Brands" and i was influenced by the usual youtuber world. Whilst I highly recommend the Sarb, one of the best if not the best in that $ range, it is laughable to compare the two once you have in hand,

Congrats to you.


----------



## LMLC88 (Sep 6, 2015)

JJPark said:


> The GS is just another level. Congrats!!





britabroad said:


> I have both "Brands" and i was influenced by the usual youtuber world. Whilst I highly recommend the Sarb, one of the best if not the best in that $ range, it is laughable to compare the two once you have in hand,
> 
> Congrats to you.


Thank you so much! Perhaps I should add that I bought the SARB035 not long after having had a Tissot PRS516 Auto.

I preferred the Seiko because I found it more versatile (it's a feature I discovered I value on all my watches) at 38mm than the Tissot at 42mm.

But I seriously think that, at the time, the Tissot was a better watch for the money (paid 348€ for the Tissot from a Spanish AD, 300€ for the SARB on eBay): the bracelet was more solid, the butterfly clasp was comfortable and looked seamless on wrist (no odd gaps), the movement was an ETA 2836-2 that was 4Hz with a very stable performance, also had applied indices, 100m WR, a glass caseback with a vintage steering wheel motive and a sapphire front crystal...

At the time I didn't find the SARB to be the amazing bargain everyone was touting about. But then the Swatch group seemed to have decided to lower the quality of Tissot, to better separate the different brands of the group, I believe (Swatch<Tissot<Hamilton<Longines<Omega<Blancpain<Breguet) and those Tissot bargains were gone. We now have disposable quartz watches and some plastic mechanical movements in the Tissot range.

The watch I'm writing about was this one:


----------



## Deraan (Oct 5, 2019)

Driftwoodace said:


> Hey OP,
> 
> Did you end up getting the SBGX261? Please let me know. I picked up a SUR311 and I'm really contemplating a SBGX261. Although they look very similar and are both quartz. I've really had my heart set on the SBGX for a while now as I feel the watch can carry me to formal events and nice evening outings for the next 50 years.


Hi there, no I haven't but I'm a procrastinator of note horrible habit. I'm deciding between this model and the SBGP013.

I'm also struggling to decide if I want a black dial or a blue dial. ?


----------



## Driftwoodace (Nov 4, 2020)

Deraan said:


> Hi there, no I haven't but I'm a procrastinator of note horrible habit. I'm deciding between this model and the SBGP013.
> 
> I'm also struggling to decide if I want a black dial or a blue dial. 😞


Hi Deraan, thank you for the feedback and everyone else who chimed in with advice. I've had the opportunity to pick up a second hand SBGX261 for 66 cents on the dollar (CAD). Unfortunately I have to prioritize my finances (student loans, a mortgage and investments). I think black dials are timeless. I love the brand because of its long history and high quality. I would've been a lifer with the watch. But maybe a few years down the road. Good luck with your decision! flip a coin on heads or tails (black vs blue). Whatever it ends up doesn't matter, because you'll know which one you actually want regardless of which way the coin ends up.


----------

